# Foam roller



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

What foam roller do you guys use?

Looking to get a cheap but good/hard one to bring on the pain...


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I've got a whole collection hah.. but if you're after something cheap and durable, I'll highly recommend this one I got from Argos:

Buy Soltura Foam Toning Roller at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Body toning belts and muscle toning.

If you want a pretty hardcore one... I also recommend the rumble roller:

The GAA Store Rumble Foam Roller - Extra Firm - 77.5cm Long | Buy Online | TheGAAStore.com


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

kristina said:


> I've got a whole collection hah.. but if you're after something cheap and durable, I'll highly recommend this one I got from Argos:
> 
> Buy Soltura Foam Toning Roller at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Body toning belts and muscle toning.
> 
> ...


Perfect - ta


----------

